# My Alaska Trip Scenery edition (pic heavy)



## wildlands (Jun 29, 2014)

Here are some shots of the scenery from our trip.
most are shot using a Nikon 5200 with a 55-200 lens. the ones with that are date stamped are with a Nikon sure shot point and shot. 

Denali

























Catching a few grayling in Caribou Creek.

























Was an amazing shot as we were out fishing and the clouds rolled back just long enough to go get the good camera. Only 20-30% of the people that go to see the mountain get to see it due to weather. We were lucky enough to see it early in the day also during out park tour. This shot was taken at 10 P.M.


----------



## wildlands (Jun 29, 2014)

Anchorage area





Flat Top Mountain in Anchorage. This is the second most climbed mountain in Alaska. Starts out a gentle rolling climb, Then you get to the steps stairs then up to the saddle before starting the climb. Lots of zig zagging back and forth up the loose rocks to get to the top. Very much worth the climb. If you ever go take a pen as there is a tradition of signing the 4x4 post at the top when you make it. We did not know so did not get to sign.








Looking south off of Flat Top





Looking east





Independence Mine in Palmer

























Matanuska Glacier north east of Palmer


----------



## wildlands (Jun 29, 2014)

Seward area

Exit Glacier




Alalik Glacier as seen from the Kenai Fjords glacier and wildlife tour.


----------



## wildlands (Jun 29, 2014)

Soldotna and Kenai area





A little fishing in the Kenai. I was a little late or early just depending on which run I was after. The Russian river Salmon where already gone and the Kenai river Salmon where not suppose to be there for another 2 weeks. I was after the stragglers and early birds that were passing through. 




Russian Orthodox Church in Kenai Alaska - 









Not huge Halibut but our boats catch





My 66 pounder




A true fishing experience was fishing the Russian River in what is called Combat Fishing. Here is a shot looking up and down the river and it was like this for about a mile on both sides.









I did catch a few foul hooked had to turn them back and did manage to hook a few legal but they broke my line. I had one all the way to the bank and someone was going to help with a net. The fish saw them and turned back to the deep water and just snapped the line. From what I was told by those down by the fish that it was a larger than normal. Man I hatted to loose that one as it would have been my first legal Red Salmon.





Stayed out late the night before we left to finally get my first legal Salmon. Notice the slight light through the trees this is midnight. Never did get use to the all night daylight up there this time of year.





Some views of the Kenai peninsula and Turnagain Arm






















View of Cook Inlet from the top of the mountain in Girdwood 




I just had to get a shot of this Restaurant along the  Turnagain Arm. I knew no one would believe me without proof. How would you like to eat BBQ at this place. Might have to zoom in to read the sign clearly.


----------



## carver (Jun 29, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful.  Thanks for taking us along on the trip.


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow, Thanks for sharing the cool pics !!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 29, 2014)

Amazing pictures truly beautiful ! Thank you for sharing ! That place is amazing your pictures are truly sharp and clear .  I have never  seen anything like that ! Felt like if was tree with you


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 30, 2014)

Those pictures are unreal.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow, great pics. I've GOT to get up there one of these days.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 30, 2014)

Excellent photography Wildlands !!!  Looks like you went to all the hot spots in South Central Alaska!!! 

We are going up in about 2 months and plan to visit many of the same locations you did. I can assure you our pics wont come close to yours in quality.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome pics. I recognize almost every one of them. I was stationed at Fort Richardson for three years and I lived there outside of the Army for around four years. As a matter of fact if you were to turn around, when you took the pic of Anchorage, you would be looking at where I last worked there.


----------



## mattech (Jun 30, 2014)

Man, I bet that was just an awesome trip.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 30, 2014)

Great pics from an awesome trip!  Congrats on the fish!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## brown518 (Jul 1, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## huntfish (Jul 2, 2014)

Brought back many memories


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 5, 2014)

Did y'all go to homer? Thanks for the pics, I can't wait to go back one year, Id give anything to live out there


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 5, 2014)

Very jealous. Maybe one day.


----------



## riskyb (Jul 5, 2014)

awsome pics, thanks for posting


----------



## Northwestretriever (Jul 6, 2014)

Breathtaking photos!  I hope to take that trip one day.


----------



## Shug (Jul 6, 2014)

Those are breathtaking photos, thank you for sharing


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Jul 9, 2014)

amazing... every pic is like a post card.... just wow! i want to go take a trip up there so bad.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 13, 2014)

very impressive!


----------



## seeker (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roscoe615 (Jul 15, 2014)

WOW!!!! I would love to take a trip there! Nice pictures!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 15, 2014)

Great pics. It looks like you visited some of the same places we did two years ago. We spread my father in law's ashes on top of Flat top mountain. I fished out of Seward. I can't wait till I can go back!


----------



## Bossman (Aug 17, 2014)

Great pics. I want to get up there one day.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 26, 2014)

A very nice trip Ken.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2014)

wow.just wow!  I would LOVE to make that trip!


----------

